# Gesucht: Das beste Hardwareprodukt 2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gesucht: Das beste Hardwareprodukt 2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gesucht: Das beste Hardwareprodukt 2011


----------



## I_ROC1984 (29. Dezember 2011)

Auf jeden Fall dann aber auch als Grafikchip die AMD HD7970!

Oder zählt diese dann nicht, da es sich ja nur um einen "Paperlaunch" in 2011 handelte?!

Lg I_ROC


----------



## Mashed (29. Dezember 2011)

Die 300€ Festplatten


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2011)

Eindeutig Sandy Bridge.


----------



## lenne0815 (29. Dezember 2011)

Wie und wo kann man denn Vorschlaege machen ? sind nur basis Technologien gemeint oder auch spezifische Produkte ?



I_ROC1984 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall dann aber auch als Grafikchip die AMD HD7970!
> 
> Oder zählt diese dann nicht, da es sich ja nur um einen "Paperlaunch" in 2011 handelte?!
> 
> Lg I_ROC



Nix Paperlaunch, in Griechenland wurden schon 4 verkauft


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2011)

Es wird in der Print wieder eine größere Auswahl geben afaik. Ob es dazu eine Vorauswahl für die Kandidaten gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## felix2022 (29. Dezember 2011)

Die Sapphire HD 6950!


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2011)

Ganz klar die vorgestellte 7970


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Dezember 2011)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Nix Paperlaunch, in Griechenland wurden schon 4 verkauft


Und von uns bezahlt. 

Der Nintendo 3DS, endlich mal was Neues.


----------



## byte1981 (29. Dezember 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Sandy Bridge eines der besten Hardwareprodukte 2011.


----------



## Elvis3000 (29. Dezember 2011)

hoi.....wählt doch mal den mod/casecon/tagebuch des jahres aus aurem forum.wäre doch mal ne feine sache.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Dezember 2011)

Definitiv die neuen SSDs, die Schreib- und Leseraten von bis zu 550 mb/s erreichen  Das kombiniert mit einem schnellen Prozessor ist ungemein vorzüglich  (WTF xD)
Sandy Bridge (E) finde ich nicht so stark, gerade dank der Ausfallrate meiner 300€ Mainboards von Asus eher Crap :/


----------



## geraldm (29. Dezember 2011)

Kinect


----------



## mastermc51 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe zwar ausschließlich AMD CPUs im Rechner, aber als Produkt des Jahres schlage ich "Sandy Bridge" vor.
Was die aus der neuen CPU Architektur rausholen, das ist phenomenal!


----------



## SuperSonicc (29. Dezember 2011)

Definitiv Sandy Bridge. MMn ist der SBE 2011 Sockel noch nicht aussagekräftig genug um als Produkt 2011 in die Wertung kommen zu können. Anders bei SB... LEISTUNG, gut OC fähig und moderater Stromverbrauch. MEIN Produkt des Jahres 2011


----------



## Goliath1985 (29. Dezember 2011)

Für mich war das dieses Jahr der G Skill Sniper Speicher  PC14900   1866MHZ einfach Klasse OC Potenzial und das Design ist Spitze , genauso wie der Preis!

  mehrfach gekauft und verbaut, ohne Probleme!


----------



## Christoph1717 (29. Dezember 2011)

Die MX518 auf dem Bild steht so noch auf meinem PC Schreibtisch, ist aber schon paar Jahre her, das man dafür anstimmen konnte. 

8GB DDR3 RAM für teils unter 25€ ist für mich eigentlich die Überraschung des Jahres schlecht hin, da ich bei ca. 45€ schon dachte billiger geht es nicht mehr. Aber mit dem kaufen habe ich da zum Glück noch etwas gewartet.


----------



## GamerTDo (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich benutze zwar AMD-Prozessoren aber ich würde sagen Sandy-Bridge hat beeindruckendes geleistet


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (29. Dezember 2011)

entweder sandy-bridge oder nintendo 3ds. für einen handhelden ist das gerät unglaublich geil (auch wenn man ohne 3d effekt spielt). die gtx560ti 448 und die bullis zählen für mich zu den top 10 fail des jahres


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (29. Dezember 2011)

Für mich ganz klar Sandy Bridge Prozzi 2600k


----------



## 0815klimshuck (29. Dezember 2011)

i7 2600k


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (29. Dezember 2011)

i5 2400 (2500k für übertakter)


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2011)

EKL Alpenföhn Peter


----------



## Papa (29. Dezember 2011)

Intel Core i5-2500K


----------



## andisaw (29. Dezember 2011)

Xigmatek Elysium .. ein Case mit extrem viel Platzangebot und Möglichkeiten


----------



## Darklordx (29. Dezember 2011)

EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya

Dreht unter Last nicht über 750 rpm und kühlt trotzdem auf 50°C maximal und man hört nix.


----------



## Spherre08 (29. Dezember 2011)

MSI Geforce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores mit Twin-Frozr-III-Kühlung


----------



## Mindmachine (29. Dezember 2011)

Mich hat dieses Jahr die H100 Kompaktwasserkühlung von Corsair überzeugt .


----------



## new2f7 (29. Dezember 2011)

Radeon HD 7970


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde auch die HD7970 auf Platz eins stellen (einfach weil Grafikleistung immernoch am wichtigsten ist zum Zock0rn). Danach Sandy Bridge . Und danach... war nix interessantes mehr los ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2011)

Auf jden Fall die Sandy Bridge CPUs, AMDs Bulldozer war ja in meinen Augen ein Reinfall


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

SB und SB E, die KFA² GTX 580, Thermalright Macho 02


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Dezember 2011)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf jden Fall die Sandy Bridge CPUs, AMDs Bulldozer war ja in meinen Augen ein Reinfall


 
Und nicht nur in deinen.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Dezember 2011)

Für mich ganz klar Sandy-Bridge.
Der i5-2500k kam dieses Jahr in meinen neuen Rechner (meine erste Intel CPU ) und der i5 ist einfach phänomenal! 
Dazu kam noch der sehr sehr schöne Preis, den ich von Intel eig. garnicht kannte. 150€ hat mein i5-2500k noch gekostet!


----------



## Alex555 (29. Dezember 2011)

I5 2500k aufgrund seines super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnisses
HD 6950 die man ja zur 6970 freischalten konnte 
HD 7970


----------



## FreezerX (29. Dezember 2011)

Meine Hardwareprodukte 2011: 

> Intel Core i5-2500K (und allg. Sandy Bridge). 
> Crucial m4. Hat den wohl größten Konkurrenten OCZ Vertex 3 durch Zuverlässigkeit und reale Geschwindigkeit (und nicht durch theoretische Blender-Werte) geschlagen. 
Und das Zusammenspiel von SSD-Gefühl und sinkenden Preisen machen SSDs generell zu Top-Hardware.


----------



## Mix3ry (29. Dezember 2011)

i5-2500k

Eigentlich Sandy Bridge.

Noch nie eine CPU mit derart viel Zuspruch und P/L gesehen.


----------



## PontifexM (29. Dezember 2011)

Mix3ry schrieb:


> i5-2500k
> 
> Eigentlich Sandy Bridge.
> 
> Noch nie eine CPU mit derart viel Zuspruch und P/L gesehen.


 
dito !


----------



## kazzig (29. Dezember 2011)

i5-2500k
Crucial M4


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde noch Platin-Netzteile, wie das Enermax Platimax einbringen. Allerdings sind die, wie die schnellen SSDs eher eine konsequente Weiterentwicklung.
Dazu wäre noch die Logitech G400 als Nachfolge einer Legende und P/L-Maus zu nominieren.
Der bereits nominierte E-350 ist für mich einer der Favoriten, zwar nicht für Gamer, aber für Office und im Mobilen Bereich.


----------



## BikeRider (29. Dezember 2011)

GamerTDo schrieb:


> Ich benutze zwar AMD-Prozessoren aber ich würde sagen Sandy-Bridge hat beeindruckendes geleistet


 Sehe ich auch so.
AMD wird dieses mal recht schlecht dastehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2011)

Wie konnte ich nur das hier vergessen:
IBM: Computerchip arbeitet wie ein Gehirn - ibm
Obwohl es nicht marktreif war, ist es eines der beeindruckendsten Stücke Hardware dieses Jahr!


----------



## Ynterprises (29. Dezember 2011)

> Ich würde noch Platin-Netzteile, wie das Enermax Platimax einbringen.


dito, aber Platinmax erreicht die für Platinzertifizierung notwendigen Effizienzwerte nicht, dann eher Seasonic Platinum-Series, obwohel es sich bei denen (nur) um aufgebohrte X-Series Netzteile handelt...
Also doch eher Seasonic X-Series


----------



## Gumba89 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

also ich würde noch die GTX 570 mit 2,5GB Speicher nominieren.

MfG, Gumba.


----------



## Chris1795 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde die Saphire 6970 dual fan nominieren da sie die leiseste 6970 ist!


----------



## Slipknot79 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde nicht wählen da es kein Gewinnspiel zur Umfrage gibt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2011)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht wählen da es kein Gewinnspiel zur Umfrage gibt.


 
Wenn du meinst...
Jede Stimme ist wichtig um zu wissen, was die Community in dem Jahr beeindruckt hat!


----------



## PC.Freak (29. Dezember 2011)

die gtx 570 und den i7 2600k!


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2011)

Intel Sandybridge CPU´s, genauer der 2500K. Top P/L und Effizienz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eindeutig Sandy Bridge.


 
Bei der Pleite mit den Chipsätzen? Keine Chance.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2011)

Naja, das wurde ja schnell behoben. Und war eigentlich eher eine Kleinigkeit welche die CPU-Perfomance oder so gar nicht beeinflußt hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2011)

Ist halt die Frage, ob man Sandy Bridge als Plattform oder als CPU-only sieht.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei der Pleite mit den Chipsätzen? Keine Chance.


 
Die Pleite hätte 3 mal so lange duaern können, Asus hätte dir doch kein Funktionsfähiges Mainbaord geliefert 

Sorry aber wenn ich mir allein die CPU Empfehlungen aus diesem Jahr ansehe ist Sandy an Platz 1. Da trübt dieser kleine Chipsatzbug, der nichtmal wirklich jemanden betroffen hat - mal abgesehen vom Umtausch - auch nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst bei Sandy aber eben nicht nur die CPU sehen, denn ohne Brett nützt sie dir nichts, daher halte ich das für nicht so sinnvoll.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst bei Sandy aber eben nicht nur die CPU sehen, denn ohne Brett nützt sie dir nichts, daher halte ich das für nicht so sinnvoll.


 
Also sorry, aber das sehe ich auch völlig anders. Die CPUs an sich hatten ja keinen Fehler und sind außerdem technisch über jeden Zweifel erhaben, deswegen kann man sehr wohl für "Sandy Bridge" als Produkt des Jahres stimmen.


----------



## SuperSonicc (30. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Pleite hätte 3 mal so lange duaern können, Asus hätte dir doch kein Funktionsfähiges Mainbaord geliefert
> 
> Sorry aber wenn ich mir allein die CPU Empfehlungen aus diesem Jahr ansehe ist Sandy an Platz 1. Da trübt dieser kleine Chipsatzbug, der nichtmal wirklich jemanden betroffen hat - mal abgesehen vom Umtausch - auch nicht mehr.


 
Mehr ist nicht zu sagen


----------



## zettiii (30. Dezember 2011)

HD 7970 und Logitech G 700


----------



## Slipknot79 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst...
> Jede Stimme ist wichtig um zu wissen, was die Community in dem Jahr beeindruckt hat!


 

Wichtig ist das nur für die Hersteller die davon profitieren und ich nichts daran verdiene. Da lasse ich lieber andere umsonst arbeiten, meine Dienste müssen eben bezahlt werden. Ich kenne das gar nicht anders mit meiner 40h Woche.


----------

